# Opening Day at Aulani



## Werner Weiss (Aug 30, 2011)

Aulani opened August 29, as scheduled. I put an article on Yesterland with 22 photos of the resort's public areas, restaurants, and spectacular pool area. While working on the article, I just kept wishing I was at Aulani instead of in my basement.

Link to Aulani Opens!​


----------



## Gracey (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for posting!  Am going to be on the big island for two weeks in May.  Now am thinking of going over and spending a couple nights there if I can get in at the 7 month mark.  I'm sure my chances on that would be pretty slim.  Looks incredible!!


----------



## a1000monkeys (Aug 30, 2011)

I think your chances of getting a reservation at the 7 month mark are very good.  There was plenty of availability when I made my reservations for February at the 7 month mark.


----------



## a1000monkeys (Aug 30, 2011)

Werner, 

Excellent job on your Aulani coverage.  The place looks amazing.  Our February trip can't get here soon enough.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 30, 2011)

Awesome post, thanks!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 30, 2011)

I would love to use my DVC points for Aulani sometime.  I think I could talk Rick into a quick trip while on Maui in March, since our exchange has yet to come through for a second week.  I am doing my best to get something, anything for week somewhere near our current owned week.


----------



## Numismatist (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for the update...

LOVE Yesterland; thanks for doing that site for us die-hard Disney fans


----------



## 6scoops (Aug 30, 2011)

*Your the Best!!*

Thanks for the great article and pics.   Now I really need to get there!!


----------



## Amy (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for the awesome pics!

I've got a question that I didn't want to post on the DISboards because I need a less biased audience.    I'm really intrigued about Aulani, and DH is totally onboard about booking a week there for our kids' first visit to Hawaii (which we expect to be in 2012).  But I have really mixed feelings about taking them to Hawaii and having them encounter the mouse YET again.  (We stayed at DVC Grand Californian last winter and have another stay there this December.)  The resort looks great and I'm sure we'll have a great time.  But I can't help but feel odd having them see Disney characters and hidden mickeys everywhere while we're in Hawaii, which should be an opportunity to introduce them to an island culture free of the mouse.  I suspect I'm over-thinking this.  Are there any other DVC owners here (with young kids/grandkids) with similar concerns?


----------



## a1000monkeys (Aug 30, 2011)

Amy said:


> Thanks for the awesome pics!
> 
> I've got a question that I didn't want to post on the DISboards because I need a less biased audience.    I'm really intrigued about Aulani, and DH is totally onboard about booking a week there for our kids' first visit to Hawaii (which we expect to be in 2012).  But I have really mixed feelings about taking them to Hawaii and having them encounter the mouse YET again.  (We stayed at DVC Grand Californian last winter and have another stay there this December.)  The resort looks great and I'm sure we'll have a great time.  But I can't help but feel odd having them see Disney characters and hidden mickeys everywhere while we're in Hawaii, which should be an opportunity to introduce them to an island culture free of the mouse.  I suspect I'm over-thinking this.  Are there any other DVC owners here (with young kids/grandkids) with similar concerns?




I totally understand this.  I don't want to overdo the Mickey thing over other experiences.  However, the more I see and read about Hawaii, it's probably the most "Hawaiian" resort on the islands.  The hidden mickeys are pretty subdued and there appears to be more hidden menehunes.  It looks like Disney has done an amazing job of honoring and featuring Hawaiian culture and history in the resort.


----------



## Werner Weiss (Aug 30, 2011)

Amy said:


> Thanks for the awesome pics!
> 
> I've got a question that I didn't want to post on the DISboards because I need a less biased audience.    I'm really intrigued about Aulani, and DH is totally onboard about booking a week there for our kids' first visit to Hawaii (which we expect to be in 2012).  But I have really mixed feelings about taking them to Hawaii and having them encounter the mouse YET again.  (We stayed at DVC Grand Californian last winter and have another stay there this December.)  The resort looks great and I'm sure we'll have a great time.  But I can't help but feel odd having them see Disney characters and hidden mickeys everywhere while we're in Hawaii, which should be an opportunity to introduce them to an island culture free of the mouse.  I suspect I'm over-thinking this.  Are there any other DVC owners here (with young kids/grandkids) with similar concerns?


You raise good points about overdosing on Mickey and the gang. I'm a Disney fan, but I'm also a father who raised two daughters to appreciate far more than just Disney.

Yes, Aulani has Disney character meals at one of its restaurants and hidden Mickeys in the bed scarves. I'm sure there will be Disney character merchandise in the shop. There will be no doubt that it's a Disney resort.

However, I have to give high marks to creative lead Joe Rohde and the Disney executives who supported him in creating a resort in Hawaii that's primarily about Hawaii, not about Mickey and the gang.

The "Disney" at Aulani is not about turning its back on Hawaii in favor of well-known Disney and Pixar stories. The "Disney" at Aulani is about the quality of how the resort communicates the story of Hawaii's history and culture.

On top of that, your days won't be spent visiting Disney theme parks. Oahu offers many different places to go -- when you can pull yourself away from the pools, water play areas, and beach at Aulani.


----------



## DEROS (Sep 3, 2011)

You think Disney would mind if people who aren't staying there just walk around?


----------



## presley (Sep 3, 2011)

DEROS said:


> You think Disney would mind if people who aren't staying there just walk around?



They don't mind at any of their other resorts.  I am sure they would love the foot traffic and any cash that you end up spending while you are there.


----------



## chalucky (Sep 5, 2011)

I am sure Disney will figure out a way to keep MKO owners from sneaking in and using the pool facilities....have they instituted a wrist band policy as yet???


----------



## Werner Weiss (Sep 5, 2011)

chalucky said:


> I am sure Disney will figure out a way to keep MKO owners from sneaking in and using the pool facilities....have they instituted a wrist band policy as yet???


Yes. Aulani uses wrist bands. The pools, lazy river, water slide, and water play features of Aulani are exclusively for registered guests staying at Aulani. 

Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club has its own collection of very nice pools and even a water slide (although Aulani has a more spectacular array of water options). The Marriott resort also uses wrist bands

The lagoon beaches of Ko Olina are public beaches. It's easy to walk back and forth between the beaches an the resort pools.

The JW Marriott Ihilani, which is right next door to Aulani, is a beautiful hotel, but its pool area is modest compared to Aulani.


----------



## heathpack (Sep 6, 2011)

presley said:


> They don't mind at any of their other resorts.  I am sure they would love the foot traffic and any cash that you end up spending while you are there.



A friend of mine was staying at the JW around the Opening Day hoopla.  She wanted to just walk through & take a look but were told no, although she had the impression she was possibly trying on a press day before the official soft opening day- however she was told "registered guests only to walk onto property."

Also, remember when Animal Kingdom Lodge first opened, one could not go walk around that resort unless you were a registered guest, visiting a registered guest or holding a meal reservation.  So there is precedent for Disney restricting access for people who are resort guests.

It will be interesting to see how Disney handles this at Aulani.

H


----------



## Werner Weiss (Sep 6, 2011)

heathpack said:


> A friend of mine was staying at the JW around the Opening Day hoopla.  She wanted to just walk through & take a look but were told no, although she had the impression she was possibly trying on a press day before the official soft opening day- however she was told "registered guests only to walk onto property."
> 
> Also, remember when Animal Kingdom Lodge first opened, one could not go walk around that resort unless you were a registered guest, visiting a registered guest or holding a meal reservation.  So there is precedent for Disney restricting access for people who are resort guests.
> 
> ...


Aulani had Disney cast members as registered guests for around a week before the official, public opening on August 29. Perhaps your friend tried to visit on one of those pre-opening days.

According to Disney’s Aulani resort opens to packed house at the KHON-2 website:

Although the beach and pool areas at the resort as well as restaurant and lounges are open to the general public, there are some restrictions.

“For our hotel guests we do wrist band them so they can use the water slides and the pools and they have exclusive use of those,” said [Disney publicist John] McClintock.  “We do invite everyone to come and enjoy what’s available.”​


----------



## frank808 (Sep 6, 2011)

Aulani guests must change writsbands everyday.  They use a plastic clip on wristband.  

MKO uses a paper wristband for guests and a rubber wristband for owners.  They change colors of the wristbands everyweek.


----------



## larryallen (Sep 12, 2011)

frank808 said:


> MKO uses a paper wristband for guests and a rubber wristband for owners.  They change colors of the wristbands everyweek.



When I was at MKO in February everybody got rubber wristbands. Different color for owner or guests. The year prior they had paper wristbands for guests.


----------



## jancurious (Sep 12, 2011)

We are staying at Marriott Ko Olina and just did the Disney "open house" today.  They can not sell points right now because they have filed with the state of Hawaii to raise maintenance fees and are waiting for that approval to come through.  

The property is gorgeous.  Our sales representative told us it cost $1 Billion to build and I can believe it.

There is a locked gate from the lagoon into the resort that you can only access if you have a room key.  

As far as the Ko Olina wristband discussion - rubber bands for owners & traders (yellow for owner - pink for trader).  We have also seen paper ones that appear to be renters.

Jan


----------



## tandemrider (Sep 26, 2011)

What about guest of owners?  What color/type of wrist bands at MKO?


----------

